# UK TV abroad



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi

Having trouble with expat shield & have had previously with Hola & Unotelly. Does anyone else know of another good VPN we could use? Doesn't have to be free, don't mind paying a small monthly fee.

Any advise will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## docsunny50 (May 24, 2015)

mackers26 said:


> Hi Having trouble with expat shield & have had previously with Hola & Unotelly. Does anyone else know of another good VPN we could use? Doesn't have to be free, don't mind paying a small monthly fee. Any advise will be greatly appreciated.


UnblockUs is fantastic. Google it.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

I used to use unblock us. It's good, but doesn't support all the on-demand apps from the UK in Samsung smart TVs. I now use Unotelly: it's much more granular and has a local NZ "server". 

We have a UK Roku device in each room that's set to the UK. We leave the TVs set to NZ so we can watch local on-demand stuff. And a couple of Apple TVs set to the US if we feel like renting a film. 

To top things off, rather than pay extortionate fees to Sky for satellite, we have an Igloo box on one TV. That gives about 20 extra channels for $20 a month. Freeview free to air digital TV is another 20+ channels in Auckland, though 5 of them are multicultural (Chinese or Indian) ones.


----------

